# Kylie Minogues make up



## shorty (Jan 8, 2008)

does anyone know the name of her make up artist? I am desperate to find some more info... one site said Karen Adlier but I cant find any info on her...

thanks x


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe Kabuki did her makeup for her latest album... it rocks!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 22, 2008)

I know Kabuki also did the makeup for her "2 Hearts" video.


----------



## Mis_Prim (Feb 24, 2008)

Caroline Barnes does/did alot of Kylie make-up


----------



## kleisure (Feb 16, 2009)

. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shorty* 

 
_does anyone know the name of her make up artist? I am desperate to find some more info... one site said Karen Adlier but I cant find any info on her...

thanks x_

 
hi ,
   my name is karen alder i have worked with kylie on countless shoots ,videos and tours ..you can check out my work on Karen Alder Cosmetics

all the best

xxk


----------



## User49 (Mar 12, 2009)

kabukimagic

Kabuki did her make up. He is amazing. CHeck out the website and be very inpsired


----------

